# Mom Item Customization



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

I know offhand that the knapsack can't be customized (so I guess you have to trade them for alternate designs) but the cakes, tissue boxes, tea cozies, and candles are customizable.

Not sure about the rest, since I don't have any to check with, does anyone else know?


----------



## Meira (May 1, 2020)

All Mom's furniture can be customized. Only thing you would need to collect multiples of are the clothes which can't be customized.

Here's an image to help:
Anything with a paintbrush in the left corner can be altered to get another variant.


----------



## DinoTown (May 1, 2020)

You can- you can customise them?
Well that makes things 10000 times easier


----------



## Imbri (May 1, 2020)

All I can say is that my Mom is seriously falling behind on sending me stuff. I got cherries from her when I first started and the tissue box a few weeks ago. That's it.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 1, 2020)

Imbri said:


> All I can say is that my Mom is seriously falling behind on sending me stuff. I got cherries from her when I first started and the tissue box a few weeks ago. That's it.


if you don't want to know, don't look, but i've TTed a bit to open up plots (no more than 2 months at most)


Spoiler



there should be a mom's item coming in the mail soon since every single time i TTed forward to open up plots and move villagers in i got at least one mom's item - normally this was about 20 - 25 days worth but sometimes it was more. i've gotten more knapsacks than aprons, but i have recieved both. at least one in may and one in june but i didn't venture into june that much though


----------



## Imbri (May 1, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> if you don't want to know, don't look, but i've TTed a bit to open up plots (no more than 2 months at most)


Thanks, I'll keep the surprise.


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

I havent gotten the knapsack today :c


----------

